# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Exofabulatronixx 5200, robotic kit, Modular Robotics, Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Modular Robotics

Home page - modrobotics.com/exofabulatronixx-5200

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gadgets We Love: Modular Robotics MOSS Exofabulatronixx 5200 Kit"

by Alex Knapp
December 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mr Plow Robot 

Published on Dec 13, 2014




> Meet Mr. Plow, one of thousand and thousands of tiny robots you can build with the MOSS Exofabulatronixx 5200.

----------

